# Cool facts about Schutzhund?



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm doing my 4-H poster soon. It's basically a small part of your presentation. And I want to do my presentation on Schutzhund. So what are some cool facts about Schutzhund I could do my poster about?! Thanks!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

So many people think that with protections sports that we are teaching dogs to bite. But in fact we are teaching dogs to work as team with their human. They learn when to search, when to bark, when to bite, when to let go of a bite, all as part of a team.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Schutzhund is practiced in over 89 countries and has competitions with competitors from around the world. The sport was started as a breed test for German shepherds but is open to any dog regardless of breed, gender, or size.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

all dogs know how to bite - the primary focus in schutzhund bitework is that of control - the dog will guard and is always obedient to the handler....only biting when a direct attack on the dog or handler is made...and will out the bite and guard in obedience....it is actually teaching dogs NOT to bite!


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

The bond you create from the day you bring your puppy home thru training and stepping on the competition is a bond that cannot be broken. Even when you fail you win. It’s all about the bond.


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

wolfstraum said:


> it is actually teaching dogs NOT to bite!


 I think for 4H this is really paramount. _SO MANY_ farmdogs have the right stuff. Because it's all the same drives. SchH evolved from working stock dogs. Working "herding dogs" were automatically awarded "HGH." Consider the german herding titles:

HGH: Herdengebrauchshund, herding dog-a qualification of dogs working with herds and or flocks.
HIC or HIT: Herding Dog Title
HIADSC: Herding Intermediate Course A- Ducks-Sheep-Cattle
HPrHt: Hauptpreishuten German = Herding Champion Title

the drives required between herding and schutzhund are basically interchangeable. This is one of those things that's a lot harder to explain with words than it is to understand with your eyes, if you know what you're looking at. 









Search Results from FB.org - American Farm Bureau Federation


Search Results from FB.org - American Farm Bureau Federation




www.fb.org





most farm kids are already feeding a dog/s that will readily take to schH training. A great "starter dog."

and as wolfstraum said above, schutzhund is really about training the dog not to attack .


----------



## berno von der seeweise (Mar 8, 2020)

a quick look at it from the other side. SchH folk will immediately see what I'm getting at. I don't know how many generations removed my gsd is from farm/ranch environment, but I do know all those drives and instincts remain inherent to the breed; and the only plausible explanation for that is, schH kept them alive.






meanwhile a 4H kid will easily see how similar schH is to managing an ornery bull, et al.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

berno von der seeweise said:


> I think for 4H this is really paramount. _SO MANY_ farmdogs have the right stuff. Because it's all the same drives. SchH evolved from working stock dogs. Working "herding dogs" were automatically awarded "HGH." Consider the german herding titles:
> 
> HGH: Herdengebrauchshund, herding dog-a qualification of dogs working with herds and or flocks.
> HIC or HIT: Herding Dog Title
> ...


My dogs aren't farm dogs. We don't live anywhere near a farm. Although, it is good to know. My dogs don't do herding or anything.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Focus on the sport, not herding. This thread is getting way off track. Berno, it would be more helpful to just answer the question asked and start a new thread on herding. It’s not called Schutzhund anymore. 

It’s either IPO or IGP and I’m not even sure which one is used.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

LuvShepherds said:


> Focus on the sport, not herding. This thread is getting way off track. Berno, it would be more helpful to just answer the question asked and start a new thread on herding. It’s not called Schutzhund anymore.
> 
> It’s either IPO or IGP and I’m not even sure which one is used.


Is it not called Schutzhund anymore? Sorry if so!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

—GSD/Lover— said:


> Is it not called Schutzhund anymore? Sorry if so!


Every one you talk to will refer to it as schutzhund. It is currently IGP.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> Every one you talk to will refer to it as schutzhund. It is currently IGP.


Ah, I see! So I should address it is IGP now? Got it! Thanks!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

—GSD/Lover— said:


> Ah, I see! So I should address it is IGP now? Got it! Thanks!


There’s different variations. IGP is the international rule set that most people follow and compete in. There’s zvv and svv which are used by some people in Europe. There’s also the rules the WDA uses. You can call it either one, everyone will know what you’re talking about.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

Bearshandler said:


> There’s different variations. IGP is the international rule set that most people follow and compete in. There’s zvv and svv which are used by some people in Europe. There’s also the rules the WDA uses. You can call it either one, everyone will know what you’re talking about.


I see! Thanks!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

and if you want to have even more fun there is also American Schutzhund, which I hope becomes very successful.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Call it what ever you want for me it will always be Schutzhund. Just like the John Hancock Building versus Willis Tower.


----------



## —GSD/Lover— (Jan 15, 2021)

car2ner said:


> and if you want to have even more fun there is also American Schutzhund, which I hope becomes very successful.


I’m sorry, what is American Schutzhund?


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

It is a newer version of Schutzhund. In the original tests dogs follow a trail through a field to find articles. It is getting tougher and tougher to find farmers with fields willing to allow training or events. American Schutzhund does an article search in cinderblocks, more like a working scent dog might do. There are a few other changes as well, but I've not trained in American Schutzhund so I might tell you the wrong things.
Here is a link








American Schutzhund - PSAK9-AS


AMERICAN SCHUTZHUND American Schutzhund Mission Statement: To restore and maintain Schutzhund as a relevant breed suitability test for working dogs in America. American Schutzhund will test the ability of the dog to withstand stress and continue to function in difficult situations. We will...



psak9-as.org


----------

